# problema con realtek high definition audio driver windows 7



## mrmay (Sep 30, 2012)

hola que tal amigos del foro


desde hace un poco mas de 15 dias tengo un problema con mi computadora, el driver de sonido no me reconoce los parlantes es decir no suena la musica, ya instale el driver de sonido actualizado y me sale  realtek digital output (realtek high definition audio ) y no me funciona no suena nada.
ya probe los parlantes en otro pc y funcionan corectamente.

les adjunto toda la informacion de mi computadora

muchas gracias por sus ayudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2012)

Cambiaste de sistema operativo ?


----------



## albertoxx (Sep 30, 2012)

Proba Desinstalar el driver de sonido que te instalo el windows y usa el CD de drivers que ha de venir con tu MotherBoard o si no abrila y mira si realmente usa el chip realtek por que hay unas que traen Via, AcAudio etc..


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

Baja un driver actualizado, con los drivers nativos de Windows 7, el hardware suele hacer cosas raras. Saludos...


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 1, 2012)

Si antes te andaba y sin cambiar nada no te anda mas, desinstalá los drivers que tengas de sonido y la aplicación. Reiniciá la máquina y reinstalá de nuevo los drivers con el disco o con los que bajaste de internet. Tuve hace unos días un problema parecido y tuve que hacer esos pasos varias veces. A la tercera fué la vencida y anduvo.


----------



## mrmay (Oct 1, 2012)

hola que tal amigos grcias por sus consejos

antes tenia windows xp, nunca tube ese problema, lo actualice a windows 7 desde haces un poco mas de 6 meses al principio todo bien pero como le comente en el anterior mensaje el sonido me anda mal:

estoy siguiendo sus consejos, ya desintale los driver y funciono pero luego se volbio a cambiar solo sin darle ninguna orden y otra vez realtek digital output.

mañana boy ha revisar la placa base para ver si depronto tengo mal conectado la entrada digital en los conectores de salida de la targeta de sonido que biene integrada ala board.

muchas gracias por sus respuestas. reviso y les comento


----------

